# Hunor Africa Review.............



## Jacob Chapman (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks like a cool broadhead, but I have to agree that the collar placed on the ferrule is worthless. I would take that off and just use a heavier insert rather than have that collar impede the penetration


----------

